# Meet Boris



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

On 13 th September my friend got a call from one of her friends to say her Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla had whelped. It was the bitches first litter and she had 11 puppies but the smallest was getting knocked off the teat and the bitch was getting unsettled and upset by the puppies cries. Knowing that I had handreared many animals(mainly kittens and puppies) she asked me if I could help so I went and picked him up at 4 days old.
He has been checked by the vet and no problems were found but he does have trouble with his suck reflex which is variable.
Except for one episode when he wasnt feeding very well he is thriving. He is taking about 20mls of Royal canin puppy milk every 3 hours including night time and is toileting and bringing his wind up when stimulated. His eyes are now just starting to open and he is 9 days old

This little boy is going back to the breeder at 4/5 weeks old once he is weaned from the bottle as sadly I have no room for a 12th dog
I have seen this breeders adult dogs and they do well in the show ring and as working dogs. I will update this thread as he grows and matures.
All keep your fingers crossed that this little boy continues to thrive.
Better photos will be put on here once his eyes are completely open.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous Boris! :flrt:

Maybe I should have taken him cos I could have kept him! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous Boris! :flrt:
> 
> Maybe I should have taken him cos I could have kept him! :whistling2:


:lol2: Hes the wrong colour for you


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

very very cute!!!! all the best with him Shell!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! I don't know how you'll be able to hand him back when he's bigger... I know for a fact he'd be staying here if I were in your shoes!!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*puppy*

you need a medal for all your hard work and commitment.Fingers crossed he grows big and strong.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aw bless him! :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:flrt: ps nice dressing gown


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> He is gorgeous!! I don't know how you'll be able to hand him back when he's bigger... I know for a fact he'd be staying here if I were in your shoes!!


 
Oh jen i have been so mean and teased her about this on the phone 

i think its gonna be very hard for her to give him back :lol2:

Ooo and he sounds sooooo adorable on the phone when he is hungry makes lil seal noises and its sooooooo cute :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

One of my top fav. breeds :flrt::flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

OMG Shell he is just :flrt:

Your doing a wonderful job! And I look forward to seeing more pics as he grows :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

His eyes are nearly open now :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

shell, will he go back to his litter mates at 4 weeks to learn all his social skills n such or will mum not be happy with that????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> shell, will he go back to his litter mates at 4 weeks to learn all his social skills n such or will mum not be happy with that????


Its very hard to put a handreared animal back with its mother. I think the breeder will give him supervised puppy playtime with his littermates and maybe see how the bitch reacts to him. She knows not to leave him unattended with her though.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

but he will learn from his littermates????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> but he will learn from his littermates????


Hopefully yes. All the kittens and puppies I have handreared have always been socialised with my own cats and dogs to ensure that they know they are cats and dogs and not furry people. My Black/tan Cavalier Murphy was a little git and at 5 weeks old was trying to boss the big dogs who tipped him over to show him who was actually boss:lol2:

Here was the monster I mentioned


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

monster...................how could that cute thing be a monster lol



oh yea i forgot about your lot too........i get worried cos i know first hand how problematic handreared dogs can be.........not my own but a friends....shes a nightmare:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> monster...................how could that cute thing be a monster lol
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i forgot about your lot too........i get worried cos i know first hand how problematic handreared dogs can be.........not my own but a friends....shes a nightmare:lol2:


Yes that is the problem with them. I always do as much socializing as possible with any in my care so they actually know what species they are. This little man will go through the same process as the rest either here or at the breeders. My GSD is a wonderful influence on these babies and gently tips them over if they start biting etc but Boris is still to young to meet my lot yet

Murphy is all cute and friendly then when strangers are Awwing over him he pees on their feet lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

awwwwww he woves them...........................thats wat i tell cat wen everything pees on her:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> awwwwww he woves them...........................thats wat i tell cat wen everything pees on her:lol2:


dont believe her, she lies! i might feel the warmth when something pisses on me but i certainly dont feel the love!!:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont believe her, she lies! i might feel the warmth when something pisses on me but i certainly dont feel the love!!:bash:


Now I have spit my drink out:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I remember when Horatio tortoise was on my lap in the sunshine getting his shell stroked and he got so relaxed he peed into my slipper.
Brought a whole new meaning to the saying "fill yer boots" it did.
And my naughty titties regularly pee on my handbag. I don't notice until I have the car heater blowing on my feet and also the bag in the passenger footwell and it starts to get warm. Mind what with Nerys and her stinky skunk jacket, the piddled on bag and Chalky's terrible fart problem, my car is a proper stinker. The exhaust fumes are the sweetest smelling bit about it cos I run it on veggie oil so it smells like a chip pan.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I remember when Horatio tortoise was on my lap in the sunshine getting his shell stroked and he got so relaxed he peed into my slipper.
> Brought a whole new meaning to the saying "fill yer boots" it did.
> And my naughty titties regularly pee on my handbag. I don't notice until I have the car heater blowing on my feet and also the bag in the passenger footwell and it starts to get warm. Mind what with Nerys and her stinky skunk jacket, the piddled on bag and Chalky's terrible fart problem, my car is a proper stinker. The exhaust fumes are the sweetest smelling bit about it cos I run it on veggie oil so it smells like a chip pan.


 

Its worse when cats pee in an electric toaster the smell is horrendous :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Its worse when cats pee in an electric toaster the smell is horrendous :gasp:


 Was it a Siamese? My sister had a Siamese which did that on a regular basis.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Was it a Siamese? My sister had a Siamese which did that on a regular basis.


Nope it`s the moggies that have been the problem, my toaster now wears a hat:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I remember when Horatio tortoise was on my lap in the sunshine getting his shell stroked and he got so relaxed he peed into my slipper.
> Brought a whole new meaning to the saying "fill yer boots" it did.
> And my naughty titties regularly pee on my handbag. I don't notice until I have the car heater blowing on my feet and also the bag in the passenger footwell and it starts to get warm. Mind what with Nerys and her stinky skunk jacket, the piddled on bag and Chalky's terrible fart problem, my car is a proper stinker. The exhaust fumes are the sweetest smelling bit about it cos I run it on veggie oil so it smells like a chip pan.


 
LOL pam i remember that the morning after being sprayed 25 x by a prolapsing skunk 

gosh that made me giggle lots and lots when Nerys told me about :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its worse when cats pee in an electric toaster the smell is horrendous :gasp:





fenwoman said:


> Was it a Siamese? My sister had a Siamese which did that on a regular basis.


I've had that too. We completely gutted and rebuilt our kitchen years ago and I bought lovely all new matching appliances - never bothered with a toaster before, but I had all this extra worktop space and thought it would be nice! :whistling2: 

I think it was on the bench a week when we got that l'eau-de-p*ss aroma when I put it on. It and everything apart from the kettle ended up in the cupboard! :lol2: 

And yes, Pam, the Siamese was the worst!

Remind me never to accept a lift in your car, by the way! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Diesel made friends with a 6 month old vizla girlie today... She was STUNNING! Never met one in person, but wow! I think Boris should disappear here *nods*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Diesel made friends with a 6 month old vizla girlie today... She was STUNNING! Never met one in person, but wow! I think Boris should disappear here *nods*


 
:lol2: Jen maybe you would like to feed him every 3 hours and pander to his every need:whistling2:

He has now opened his eyes so it must be nearly photo time again:flrt:Hes a right chunky monkey now and now having 30mls of milk every feed which I am now edging towards 4 hourly. Im going to try him with a bit of soaked puppy food later to start the weaning process. I was going to give him scraped raw meat but decided on puppy food instead, just a tiny taste to start with as he is 2 weeks old today.His brothers and sisters are getting swimming lessones today and yes I am serious:gasp: Boris wont be getting any, I hope he doesnt feel he is missing out:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: Swimming lessons at 2 weeks old! Bloody hell, she doesn't hang about! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup! No problem *nods* 

Swimming?!? Surely that's a bit young?

*PICS!!!!! :flrt:*


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

boris boris boris


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Never got pics as I ended up cleaning out all the critters and hoovering the room :lol2:

The breeder says as many of her dogs go to working homes they need to be taught to swim:gasp: so she starts at 2 weeks old and at 3 weeks old they get driven round every day so they arent travel sick when they are older
Boris gets driven round with me anyway but Im certainly not teaching him to swim. She tried him at 2 days old when he was failing to thrive to check his limbs were working and apparantly he could swim them:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Never got pics as I ended up cleaning out all the critters and hoovering the room :lol2:
> 
> The breeder says as many of her dogs go to working homes they need to be taught to swim:gasp: so she starts at 2 weeks old and at 3 weeks old they get driven round every day so they arent travel sick when they are older
> Boris gets driven round with me anyway but Im certainly not teaching him to swim. She tried him at 2 days old when he was failing to thrive to check his limbs were working and apparantly he could swim them:lol2:


What a strange thing to do - I taught my GSD to swim at 13 month old and broke my thumb in the process - I like your friends way better :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evie said:


> What a strange thing to do - I taught my GSD to swim at 13 month old and broke my thumb in the process - I like your friends way better :lol2:


 
Shall we just say that the breeder is slightly eccentric:whistling2: Very nice but a bit different:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes - I'll go with eccentric!

I mean all dogs _can_ swim, it's just that some of them don't have a lot of confidence, but a 2 week old puppy whose eyes have just opened! FFS!!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't suppose it will do any harm as long as the water is a suitable temperature and they don't just get chucked in pond :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evie said:


> I don't suppose it will do any harm as long as the water is a suitable temperature and they don't just get chucked in pond :gasp: :lol2:


 
I believe it takes place in a warm bath and they are supported the whole time


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bloody Hell! I hope so!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I believe it takes place in a warm bath and they are supported the whole time


Human babies get something out of swimming - I bet the puppies enjoy the sensation of being in warm water.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I suppose it's a good way to exercise limbs that are just starting to work properly...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

New photos of Boris now aged 15 days old:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw Shell! He's absolutely gorgeous!! :flrt: 

And hasn't he grown?? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes huge now and so wriggly and when he wants feeding he wants feeding NOW:lol2:
I never covered him up in the sleepy pic he got himself like that Ive moved him from a large carrier into a zoozone cage and he now wees on the paper on his own:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm wanting him!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I'm wanting him!!! :roll:


 
If he was mine to give you could have him as he certainly couldnt find a better home


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Back of the line, Missy!!! I already said he needs to disappear here to be buddies with Diesel


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Back of the line, Missy!!! I already said he needs to disappear here to be buddies with Diesel


:lol2: now you are being greedy, you already have a puppy but poor Eileen has none:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But surely Diesel needs a friend?  I have actually been looking, as well. I'm a dumbass! It took me 8 years to get the one dog!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> But surely Diesel needs a friend?  I have actually been looking, as well. I'm a dumbass! It took me 8 years to get the one dog!!!


 
So you are now after dog number 2:lol2: Very addictive arent they:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... Not good. And there actually are a couple Aussie shepherd litters about (which is what I was looking for to begin with). Not good at all!! Good thing I really can't afford any of them, really!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

shell he has grown soooooo much bless him 

and well done you hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: now you are being greedy, you already have a puppy but poor Eileen has none:whistling2:


Very true Shell. Stop being greedy Jen!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't help being greedy... Tis just what I am


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: He can walk and was on his back and playing with my fingers:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

very very cute shell!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: He can walk and was on his back and playing with my fingers:flrt:


Awww, how cute is that???


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Does he do the cute puppy growl yet??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Does he do the cute puppy growl yet??


 
No not yet hes still to young hes only 16 days old :flrt:

The breeder is supposed to be meeting me at the sanctuary on Thursday so she can see him. We will see


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't hold your breath, I don't think.

I do love the puppy growl when they think they are all tough.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...eds/379012-australian-cattle-dog-puppies.html


Amalthea said:


> Yup... Not good. And there actually are a couple Aussie shepherd litters about (which is what I was looking for to begin with). Not good at all!! Good thing I really can't afford any of them, really!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't want an Aussie cattle dog  I want an Aussie shepherd


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Don't want an Aussie cattle dog  I want an Aussie shepherd


dam.  lol
well i think the blue one is STUNNING
my friend has an australian kelpie, you liek them?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The breeder is supposed to be meeting me at the sanctuary on Thursday so she can see him. We will see


Well I hope she does make the effort to turn up this time after all the work you've put into him!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not that I don't _LIKE_ them, it's just I have always _LOVED_ Aussie shepherds


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Boris is 3 weeks old today and weaning has started and he is now taking some soaked puppy food off my fingers. He is now getting a wirey coat too and can walk better and sits down to(not on command lol) He complains loudly when he is cross by growling and whining it is soooooo cute. He is starting to play by biting his bedding and rolling on his back. He can also toilet on his own:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Boris is 3 weeks old today and weaning has started and he is now taking some soaked puppy food off my fingers. He is now getting a wirey coat too and can walk better and sits down to(not on command lol) He complains loudly when he is cross by growling and whining it is soooooo cute. He is starting to play by biting his bedding and rolling on his back. He can also toilet on his own:flrt::flrt::flrt:


Aw bless him, is it time for more pictures yet :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great news Shell - are you managing to sleep the night through yet, then???

And Katie's right - it's time for more photos!!! :devil:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Boris is 3 weeks old today and weaning has started and he is now taking some soaked puppy food off my fingers. He is now getting a wirey coat too and can walk better and sits down to(not on command lol) He complains loudly when he is cross by growling and whining it is soooooo cute. He is starting to play by biting his bedding and rolling on his back. He can also toilet on his own:flrt::flrt::flrt:



is he doing the dinosaur walk? I love it when they do that.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Still getting up once in the night but as soon as he is eating more food that will stop. Ive just been playing with him and had a really good sniff of puppy breath and milky fur,Mmmmm its a wonderful smell.

Pam do you mean the slow motion one with the neck sort of extended and the odd tumble :lol2: Hes really good at that :flrt:

I was that engrossed in him I forgot about the photos:blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mmm... Puppy breath!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Pam do you mean the slow motion one with the neck sort of extended and the odd tumble :lol2: Hes really good at that :flrt:


 Yes that walk. Reminds me of the really old black and white films about dinosaurs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just fed Boris and he ate soaked puppy food out of a dish, what a clever boy. Last night when I fed him he was watching Elvis my hog and barked at him:lol2: His breeder is delighted with his progress and cant thank me enough. Today he was wormed with puppy Drontal and weighs 1KG(he should have been done at 2 weeks but I was waiting for the wormer to arrive) I will take some more hotos tomorrow as he is now srating to get his wirey coat and has fuzz on his face:flrt:
He has a special home lined up with a lovely family. Im really going to miss this little boy..................


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww he is gorgeous:flrt: 
Well done!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yesterday I brought Boris downstairs and put him in a crate in the living room(with a heatpad) as I want him to know hes a dog as well as to give him plenty of socialisation. Its been a great success and now hes having supervised playtime with the other dogs. He is now eating soaked puppy food 4 times a day as well have having some bottles

Here is a couple of photos that my OH took just before


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

so cute shell


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Yesterday I brought Boris downstairs and put him in a crate in the living room(with a heatpad) as I want him to know hes a dog as well as to give him plenty of socialisation. Its been a great success and now hes having supervised playtime with the other dogs. He is now eating soaked puppy food 4 times a day as well have having some bottles
> 
> Here is a couple of photos that my OH took just before
> 
> ...



Fab pics Shell. Letting him meet your pack will do him the world of good mentally.He could not have had a better start anywhere else.Are you sure you can't keep him? I mean, one more dog won't make a difference will it? :whistling2: :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My word, he's coming on in leaps and bounds, isn't he? He looks so 'grown up' in those photographs.

Have to say you're doing an excellent job!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

He's starting to look like a pan scrubber with a gorgeous face :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive been out all day and my Oh has been puppy sitting and done a grand job. Im sat here tping with him on my knee and he keeps ragging the sleeve on my top :lol2: Ive just picked up a course of Synulox for him as his Staph. skin infection is getting worse :bash:
Its so hard knowing he will be going soon as hes gorgeous and we are all in love with him. I have to stop myself thinking another one wont hurt as a few of mine are getting on a bit now but then I would be back to square one so Ive stopped thinking. What will be will be I suppose. I would like to meet the people who are supposed to be having him so I can tell them all about him myself, only this would set my mind at rest I think
Evie I love that description:lol2an scrubber LOL that is wonderful:no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Boris is sat on Steves knee and actually watching "Youve been framed"


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Aw shel, he is gorgeous....well done you !!!


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just seen this thread for the first time and Boris is at least a 11/10 on the cuteness scale.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww i bet you will miss the cute lad when he goes Shell. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Boris eating in company:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Shell, those are excellent!! :2thumb:

Loving the one of him standing in his dish - looks like that was the only way he was gonna keep all them other greedy guts out! :lol2:

It needs a Pam balloon - saying "*MINE*"


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Shell, those are excellent!! :2thumb:
> 
> Loving the one of him standing in his dish - looks like that was the only way he was gonna keep all them other greedy guts out! :lol2:
> 
> It needs a Pam balloon - saying "*MINE*"


Fab photos Shell, he still looks sooo teeny, he's gorgeous. Love the ones with the cat in particular. Is that Inky who went for a wander?

The last one with the cavalier is great, it's just asking for a caption of either 'mine' or 'you're doing it wrong' coming from the bigger dog :flrt:

Wheres fenny she's good with captions?:razz:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He just keeps getting cuter!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The Black kitty in the photos is actually Tom Tom the Poly boy I got:flrt:
I love Boris`s face when Tom stole his food:lol2: In the dish it looks like Puppy food and milk but its just plain soaked puppy food with a bit of shredded cooked chicken, no milk at all.
Usually nobody is allowed near Boris`s food but for the photos I let them loose:lol2:
When he has a bottle now he only takes 15/20ml instead of his previous 50ml as he is getting 4/5 meals a day. He is still tiny but is a solid little boy and now his coat is very harsh instead of soft and his fuzz is becoming more obvious.
Ive been invited to meet his Mum and litter mates which I will do once a car is sorted out(hopefully by the weekend)
Boris is frightened of nothing. He sleeps through the hoover,chases the mop(puppy puddles) and follows the other dogs and cats about. He even grabbed Honey`s(cat) tail:gasp: His teeth are nearly through they just need to break the surface as you can quite clearly feel them on the surface of his gums. His Staph infection is clearing up too but he hates his medicine and tries to spit it out.
This morning at 7.00 am on the dot Boris started shouting very loudly, I shot out of bed to see a very wiggly puppy delighted to see his mummy. He wanted to eat and play that was all:lol2: He loves his crate and when he is tired he actively seeks it out and demands the door is opened for him so he can go to bed:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The Black kitty in the photos is actually Tom Tom the Poly boy I got:flrt:




Gosh he looks massive now! Sigh fourth pic down I should have looked at the feet. Can just see his front left one :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

oh boris boris boris you are very sweet but i spy with my little eye.......
dennis oh my word dennis im missing you and i need to see you soon you make me so happy with your furry ginger tail and your gorgeous face, so squidgy and lush....................huhhummmm

ok back to boris..............nice:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> oh boris boris boris you are very sweet but i spy with my little eye.......
> dennis oh my word dennis im missing you and i need to see you soon you make me so happy with your furry ginger tail and your gorgeous face, so squidgy and lush....................huhhummmm
> 
> ok back to boris..............nice:lol2:


 


What is it with you and your singing tonight!! lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> What is it with you and your singing tonight!! lol


 its called living with the woman of my dreams joe and having her love makes me sooooooooooo happy i sing............not well but sing i do:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> its called living with the woman of my dreams joe and having her love makes me sooooooooooo happy i sing............not well but sing i do:flrt:


 
 thas very nice Ditta!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> thas very nice Ditta!


 
thanks joe:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> oh boris boris boris you are very sweet but i spy with my little eye.......
> dennis oh my word dennis im missing you and i need to see you soon you make me so happy with your furry ginger tail and your gorgeous face, so squidgy and lush....................huhhummmm
> 
> ok back to boris..............nice:lol2:


you should get one ditta....then you have a hairless kitty and it can be ginger ....there both you and cat happy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> image


:lol2: Pam that is good


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> its called living with the woman of my dreams joe and having her love makes me sooooooooooo happy i sing............not well but sing i do:flrt:


:lol2: Pass the bucket - I'm gonna puke!!! :lol2:

Ditta you big softy!!! :lol:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> image


 
Haha love it!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Pass the bucket - I'm gonna puke!!! :lol2:
> 
> Ditta you big softy!!! :lol:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
dont be laughing at me joe elmo is making you the laughing stock of facebook


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Boris has cut 2 teeth:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwww bless him :flrt::flrt:

lol love fennys caption 

:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> dont be laughing at me joe elmo is making you the laughing stock of facebook


Lol pshhht! shhh don't tell everyone, It did happen at half 6 this morning! I was tired!!! lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He's a big boy now!!! Gots big boy toofers!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Off to see what Joes been up to on facebook:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Off to see what Joes been up to on facebook:whistling2:


Not me, lol. Its on elmos


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Not me, lol. Its on elmos


I had a look but think you may have deleted the posts as I cant find anything for today:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I need to know what's going on with Joe and Elmo too!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I need to know what's going on with Joe and Elmo too!!!


 
:lol2:Thats the third time your post has changed, goes off to follow Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Thats the third time your post has changed, goes off to follow Eileen:whistling2:


 
elmo posted that she had been playing on the roof all morning!!!!!!!!!!!joe had opened the window and fell asleep......apparently the builders thought it quite funny:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> elmo posted that she had been playing on the roof all morning!!!!!!!!!!!joe had opened the window and fell asleep......apparently the builders thought it quite funny:lol2:


 
Haha Joe that will teach you to have a lie in:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Thats the third time your post has changed, goes off to follow Eileen:whistling2:


PMSL!!

I forgot this wasn't the Cat Chat thread and posted about Skye, then realised so changed it to say sorry, wrong thread, then thought that sounded daft so put what I had been going to put about Joe! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> PMSL!!
> 
> I forgot this wasn't the Cat Chat thread and posted about Skye, then realised so changed it to say sorry, wrong thread, then thought that sounded daft so put what I had been going to put about Joe! :lol2:


And still havent posted the original post anywhere:lol2: I thought Eileen will have copied and pasted the post and stuck it on cat chat but I was wrong:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I did - straight away - it's there - isn't it???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There was that much chat I missed it:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you know I thought I was losing my wisdom there for a minute!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Do you know I thought I was losing my wisdom there for a minute!! :lol2:


PMSL:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You were wondering if I ever had it, weren't you?? :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, but the window was opened at 5 to 6 and it was 7 I woke up, god knows what time she went out or how long she had been out there, I was just told they was taking pictures and when they knocked on the door she ran back in! Oops!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Boris now has half his teeth and is a little sod:lol2: When I weighed him 2 weeks ago he weighed 1 kg tonight he weighs nearly 2 1/2 kg. He eats like a pig and refuses to toilet in his crate so we are getting up twice in the night to let him out of the crate to use the floor(hes to small to put outside) He now has no bottles and eats soaked puppy food and laps puppy replacement milk, its not long until he goes back now:bash:
Tomorrow we are all going to the breeders house with Boris so we can meet the other Ginger nuts which should be fun. It will be interesting to see how they all react together and get him ready for going back

Heres some knew pics of the bugger himself:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! He's coming on in leaps and bounds, Shell! :2thumb:

Loving the ones of him playing with Dennis!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sophie had hold of Boris and Dennis jumped onto her shoulder and grabbed his ear. They then decided to wrestle :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He really is a gorgeous little feller! Not that he'll stay little for long! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving the wrestling pics with Dennis!!! *lol*

Boris needs to come live here *nods*


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Hes adorable

Ive got a wirehaired vizla ,Perdy. Would love to have another one but i think my mum might actually hit the roof if a bring anything else home.... She still hasnt forgiven me for the time i found a stray great dane and brought that home... lol 

Then again its a vizla... =p They can get away with murder!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Why can't I ever find a stray great dane?? *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just got back from visiting the rest of the Ginger nuts. Poor Boris was a bit overawed by it all and although he had a wander round in the garden he started crying to be picked up when one of the bigger pups tried to rag him:gasp: I had an urge to pick him up and run away he just seems so slow next to them. I have decided he isnt going back until his new owners are coming for him or I would never sleep at night, hes my baby:flrt:
Visiting time
The first 2 pics show Boris with his brothers and sisters














































This is Lily who is 12 1/2 years old, she is Boris`s Grandma the pics of his Mum never turned out


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Arkko said:


> Hes adorable
> 
> Ive got a wirehaired vizla ,Perdy. Would love to have another one but i think my mum might actually hit the roof if a bring anything else home.... She still hasnt forgiven me for the time i found a stray great dane and brought that home... lol
> 
> Then again its a vizla... =p They can get away with murder!!!


 
Can you put a photo on here of her please:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a good idea! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yesterday Boris had an Xray on his front left leg as it appeared to be slightly bowed. The Xrays showed nothing at all and the vet thinks that the problem area could be just a bit of inflammation. I have to watch it for a couple of weeks to make sure his leg doesnt get worse as he would then need a splint

He was having a drink of water the other day from one of the huge dog bowls and climbed into it with all 4 feet:lol2: It must be in the genes


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Purdy and Boris:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Purdy and Boris:flrt:
> 
> image



That cat will be just devastated if Boris leaves him.:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> That cat will be just devastated if Boris leaves him.:whistling2:


Her :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Her :whistling2:


 Well I couldn't see her 'lady bits' could I?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Your trying Pam, I'll give you that!!! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Your trying Pam, I'll give you that!!! :2thumb:



Funny enough loads of people tell me this :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well I couldn't see her 'lady bits' could I?
> 
> 
> Shes to pretty to be a boy:flrt:
> ...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ha ha - me sitting here LOL-ing away!!!

You're weakening!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Ha ha - me sitting here LOL-ing away!!!
> 
> You're weakening!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: Ive only just seen this:bash:

Hes a bit cute though isnt he :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

More than a bit!!! :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oooh shell you really are weakening! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Oooh shell you really are weakening! lol


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Im not at all:whistling2: Especially not when he starts yapping at 4.30 am because hes lonely. If he was staying he would be in our very crowded bedroom and hes not LOL


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Im not at all:whistling2: Especially not when he starts yapping at 4.30 am because hes lonely. If he was staying he would be in our very crowded bedroom and hes not LOL


Yet :whistling2: How can you resist that sweet face!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> Yet :whistling2: How can you resist that sweet face!


Dont you flipping start woman:bash:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Dont you flipping start woman:bash:


:lol2: one more mouth to feed won't hurt right? : victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

exactly whats one more :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One more is a lot when you already have 11 dogs:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

nah makes it less when you have that many...:lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Yup, it's only less than 10% more if ya think about it  (too late to work out exact % sorry)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> One more is a lot when you already have 11 dogs:whistling2:


Na Na Na Na Na - you are weakening!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Surely if you have 11 you should really make it a round dozen......or is that my OCD kicking in!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MSL said:


> Surely if you have 11 you should really make it a round dozen......or is that my OCD kicking in!:whistling2::whistling2:


 

But surely if I keep him that makes me have OCD too:whistling2:



Eileen NO NO NO NO NO NO:bash:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> But surely if I keep him that makes me have OCD too:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen NO NO NO NO NO NO:bash:


Shell .......but you should do it just for me, i can't sleep at night knowing you have an odd number of dogs!!!!!

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nowt wrong with a bit of OCD in peculiar circumstances! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> But surely if I keep him that makes me have OCD too:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen NO NO NO NO NO NO:bash:


That poor little dog. Unwanted simply because other dogs arrived before he had the chance to enter your life. Ostracised because he is Hungarian.
You are the only mummy he has ever known. He feels happy, loved and wanted in your home and indeed is happy wanted and loved, by the other pets. When you hand him to some random strangers, his little heart will break into bits and I have no doubt he will cry his poor little eyes out every night. All his life he'll be wondering "why did my mummy send me away? What did I do that was so terrible that she kept all the other animals but sent me away". The new owners might neglect him when the novelty wears off and leave him all on his own in a kennel and run because they haven't really the time for him or they move house or have kids, so he'll be left to sleep on a cold bare concrete kennel floor and when he sleeps, he'll dream about the place he remembers from a loooong time ago, where it was warm and the people spoke to him with soft voices and put their hands on his little body and that felt sooooo good. Then one day, his current humans will decide he is too much like hard work, or he doesn't fit their lifestyle any more and he will be sold to some other humans, and, because he is insecure and unhappy, he might howl at night, or chew things, or toilet in the house or even growl at one of them if he is afraid of them . So It might happen that several homes down the line, he'll be taken to a place that smells nasty where a man in a white coat will put a needle in his leg. And, just as his eyes close for the very last time, his mind plays a trick and he thinks he is back in the place he thought of as heaven, sleeping soundly with a full tummy and a nice warm purring cat snuggled up to him. The off he drifts and finds himself crossing a bridge by a rainbow. 
The End.

You have to keep him Shell, his whole life and happiness depends on you.
Not that I am emotionally blackmailing you or anything :whistling2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> That poor little dog. Unwanted simply because other dogs arrived before he had the chance to enter your life. Ostracised because he is Hungarian.
> You are the only mummy he has ever known. He feels happy, loved and wanted in your home and indeed is happy wanted and loved, by the other pets. When you hand him to some random strangers, his little heart will break into bits and I have no doubt he will cry his poor little eyes out every night. All his life he'll be wondering "why did my mummy send me away? What did I do that was so terrible that she kept all the other animals but sent me away". The new owners might neglect him when the novelty wears off and leave him all on his own in a kennel and run because they haven't really the time for him or they move house or have kids, so he'll be left to sleep on a cold bare concrete kennel floor and when he sleeps, he'll dream about the place he remembers from a loooong time ago, where it was warm and the people spoke to him with soft voices and put their hands on his little body and that felt sooooo good. Then one day, his current humans will decide he is too much like hard work, or he doesn't fit their lifestyle any more and he will be sold to some other humans, and, because he is insecure and unhappy, he might howl at night, or chew things, or toilet in the house or even growl at one of them if he is afraid of them . So It might happen that several homes down the line, he'll be taken to a place that smells nasty where a man in a white coat will put a needle in his leg. And, just as his eyes close for the very last time, his mind plays a trick and he thinks he is back in the place he thought of as heaven, sleeping soundly with a full tummy and a nice warm purring cat snuggled up to him. The off he drifts and finds himself crossing a bridge by a rainbow.
> The End.
> 
> ...


...Well played :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Boris`s fate is now sealed. My friend has spoken to the breeder as she is someone she knows. She has explained about the bond between foster Mum and puppy and she has now agreed to my terms. I drop Boris at her house on Friday when his new mum arrives and I get to interrogate erm meet her.The new owner is really excited and has said she will send me updates on a regular basis. Boris will sleep with her in the bedroom overnight and go back to Bristol on Saturday morning. He will also stay on the same diet that he is on now and she will keep up with his worming program.

I must say I feel so much better about it all now but I will still miss this little fuzzy faced boy.

Earlier on he was missing for 5 minutes and my GSD kept running from the back of the dog yard to the kitchen then glancing back. I had a quick look round then went out the back and looked round the corner. There was Boris splashing in a huge puddle he was soaking but thoroughly enjoying himself:flrt:
He has had a long sleep and woken up a monster :gasp: he keeps swinging off the Cavalier`s tails and they arent best impressed:whistling2:
At present Steve is kissing and cuddling him and telling him how much he will be missed..............

Thanks for the offer Pam but if I said I was keeping him it would be no charge to me as hes basically my puppy, I just feel it isnt in his best interest to stay with me. In a home of his own he will get complete attention,training classes,plenty of walks and holidays too. These people are Vizsla fans and have had 2 previous ones that have died of old age and one of those was a rescue dog with problems
I have done what I set out to do which was save his life, give him the best start I could and put him on the road to a long and happy life with people that will love and care for him


ps Pam that aint never gonna happen as I will always take him back if things go wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Boris`s fate is now sealed. My friend has spoken to the breeder as she is someone she knows. She has explained about the bond between foster Mum and puppy and she has now agreed to my terms. I drop Boris at her house on Friday when his new mum arrives and I get to interrogate erm meet her.The new owner is really excited and has said she will send me updates on a regular basis. Boris will sleep with her in the bedroom overnight and go back to Bristol on Saturday morning. He will also stay on the same diet that he is on now and she will keep up with his worming program.
> 
> I must say I feel so much better about it all now but I will still miss this little fuzzy faced boy.
> 
> ...



It does sound like it will be an ace home and at least you know that if something goes wrong, he'll come back to you. Were you swayed by my pleading? I really should have been a defence lawyer you know.
Rather you than me Shell. I'd break my heart over him, I just know I would.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> It does sound like it will be an ace home and at least you know that if something goes wrong, he'll come back to you. Were you swayed by my pleading? I really should have been a defence lawyer you know.
> Rather you than me Shell. *I'd break my heart over him,* I just know I would.


 
I will Pam as Im not a person who rehomes their pets so its alien territory for me. The 2 GSD I handreared went to new homes but the 2 Cavaliers I kept.
No your pleading did nothing to me as I know this will never happen:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## angelrose (Oct 29, 2009)

Fantastic.:2thumb: You are :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well tonight is Boris`s last night here as he goes to his new owner tomorrow in Bristol. Im meeting her at the breeders house in the morning and I must say Im not looking forward to it.

Im going to miss him so much


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw poor Shell! My heart goes out to you cos I know what it's like letting them go, cos nobody ever will love him as much, or look after him better than you did! 

I really hope you like the people when you meet them! :2thumb:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Shell ((hugs))

You have done a wonderful job and should be very proud of yourself and the little man. 
I hope tomorrow goes really well.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It would be so easy to keep him as hes a delightful puppy but I know I wouldnt be doing him any favours as its hard enough managing 11 dogs without adding another active working breed to the pack

I was telling him before that his Mummy loves him very much and she was doing it for him and he watched me intently with his sad eyes and I had to wipe my tears away. I really will miss him as its very hard to detatch yourself from handreared animals.
I really hope I like his new owner or I will be on here posting that hes going nowhere which is what happened with one of my handreared Cavaliers


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> It would be so easy to keep him as hes a delightful puppy but I know I wouldnt be doing him any favours as its hard enough managing 11 dogs without adding another active working breed to the pack
> 
> I was telling him before that his Mummy loves him very much and she was doing it for him and he watched me intently with his sad eyes and I had to wipe my tears away. I really will miss him as its very hard to detatch yourself from handreared animals.
> I really hope I like his new owner or I will be on here posting that hes going nowhere which is what happened with one of my handreared Cavaliers


what a fantastic job you have done ....i shed a tear reading the above ...can feel how hard this is going to be for you


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell best of luck today for you and the little man. Big hugs to you and Boris :grouphug: x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Echoed!!

I missed those photographs last night, but my word hasn't he grown?? :gasp: He looks enormous in those photographs from the little scrap he was when you first posted his photographs.

You've done a tremendous job rearing him and whatever happens to him you should be well proud of yourself and him! :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well Boris now called Spanner has gone. The lady who is having him is lovely and I couldnt have handpicked a more suitable home myself. Spanner will go to work with her and accompany her on the voluntary work she does. She has a rescue GSD X and 4 cats and his future life sounds wonderful. I left him with a few tears but when I looked back he was playing happily with his new Mum
We have exchanged email addresses and she promises to keep me updated on his progress. 
Its very quiet here tonight................................


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Well Boris now called Spanner has gone. The lady who is having him is lovely and I couldnt have handpicked a more suitable home myself. Spanner will go to work with her and accompany her on the voluntary work she does. She has a rescue GSD X and 4 cats and his future life sounds wonderful. I left him with a few tears but when I looked back he was playing happily with his new Mum
> We have exchanged email addresses and she promises to keep me updated on his progress.
> Its very quiet here tonight................................


although its sad for you , it does sound like spanner has found a perfect home


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree! You did an excellent job with him Shell and it's lovely that he's got a special home to go to where he'll be well treated and much loved.

Really you couldn't have asked for more!! :2thumb:

But I agree, there's going to be an empty space in your house for a while!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just had an email saying Boris/spanner had a really good journey home with no sickness and is now trying to rule the house:flrt:Thats my boy:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had an email saying Boris/spanner had a really good journey home with no sickness and is now trying to rule the house:flrt:Thats my boy:2thumb:


awwwwwwww cool shell thats brillant news :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well that just shows what an excellent job you made of bringing him up!!

A confident outgoing puppy - that's what he is! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im meeting the breeder at my friends tomorrow so I will know more about him then:2thumb:


----------

